# Dusty is he a sooty buckskin or is he a dun?



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

Dusty does have a dorsal stripe and he does have a few markings on his legs some call him a sooty buckskin and some call him a dun. Here are a few pictures of him his color changes alot from a chocolaty color to a yellow


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

I have no idea, but hes beautiful


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

LetAGrlShowU said:


> I have no idea, but hes beautiful


Wow thank you cant tell you how many people say he's ugly and that he looks like a mule I love him he is my heart horse.


----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

I am going to go with sooty buckskin, the dark spots on the shoulder and neck are exactly like the spots my sooty bay gets and on a dun the dorsal stripe would be BLACK. Adorable boy, anyone that says otherwise obviously has no taste;p


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

OMG I love his color! I would also go with the sooty buckskin


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

Thyme said:


> OMG I love his color! I would also go with the sooty buckskin


Thank's I like how it changes daily almost like hazel eyes lol speeking of eyes he has the prettiest colored eyes they are like a light chocolate caramel color.


----------

